# I couldn't believe it! It was almost worse than being ICE'd



## Charge&Go (Dec 2, 2018)

While driving to Pennsylvania to pick up my daughter from Penn State, I discovered that our first snow storm for this year was an eye opener! Take a look at the attached picture.
This was located at Breezewood 16417 Lincoln Hwy Breezewood, Pennsylvania 15533. Eight supercharges onsite but because they plowed over six of them and two were being used when I was traveling thru there were zero supercharges available! Not only do we have to lookout for ICE cars, now we have lookout for snow and snow plows covering up the supercharges! Good luck my friends. BTW, I drove my ICE car this day because I didn't want it to get my model 3 dirty!!!!! Drive fast and take chances...I love my model 3!


----------



## BW984 (Nov 30, 2018)

I think that is the literal version of getting iced at the supercharger!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Charge&Go said:


> While driving to Pennsylvania to pick up my daughter from Penn State, I discovered that our first snow storm for this year was an eye opener! Take a look at the attached picture.
> This was located at Breezewood 16417 Lincoln Hwy Breezewood, Pennsylvania 15533. Eight supercharges onsite but because they plowed over six of them and two were being used when I was traveling thru there were zero supercharges available! Not only do we have to lookout for ICE cars, now we have lookout for snow and snow plows covering up the supercharges! Good luck my friends. BTW, I drove my ICE car this day because I didn't want it to get my model 3 dirty!!!!! Drive fast and take chances...I love my model 3!


you should notify Tesla when you see things like this. They have contracted to have those spaces available for their owners. So if the property has used them to store snow (at the beginning of winter!), they need to know.


----------



## Charge&Go (Dec 2, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> you should notify Tesla when you see things like this. They have contracted to have those spaces available for their owners. So if the property has used them to store snow (at the beginning of winter!), they need to know.


I'll notify Tesla...thanks


----------



## kort677 (Sep 17, 2018)

Charge&Go said:


> While driving to Pennsylvania to pick up my daughter from Penn State, I discovered that our first snow storm for this year was an eye opener! Take a look at the attached picture.
> This was located at Breezewood 16417 Lincoln Hwy Breezewood, Pennsylvania 15533. Eight supercharges onsite but because they plowed over six of them and two were being used when I was traveling thru there were zero supercharges available! Not only do we have to lookout for ICE cars, now we have lookout for snow and snow plows covering up the supercharges! Good luck my friends. BTW, I drove my ICE car this day because I didn't want it to get my model 3 dirty!!!!! Drive fast and take chances...I love my model 3!


you should call it into tesla so that they are made aware that the owner of the property where the supercharger is located is violating the agreement with tesla. more than likely the property owner is not aware of the issue caused by a clueless snowplow operator


----------



## MountainPass (May 15, 2018)

That's just downright insulting to us Tesla folks.


----------

